# Just my miserable dogs.....



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's one crappy cell pic of Beau and Takoda! They're both sporting new collars, care to guess where the collars came from? Here's a hint they're both made by different people. And I think that for a crappy cell pic, this came out nicely seeing how this was in my field and what not


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought they were going to be separated? It's a nice pic.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I thought they were going to be separated? It's a nice pic.


They are separated, but they are able to walk together. I'm just not having them together in the kennel anymore, not worth the risk.


----------

